# Televisor Coby LEDTV2326 enciende rara vez



## vistroni (Dic 23, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro. Resulta que tengo un televisor pantalla plana Coby LEDTV2326 que enciende de vez en cuando. Tiene un led indicador azul en la parte derecha abajo. Cuando oprimo el botón de encendido, tanto del control remoto como del aparato, el mismo led se enciende más fuerte y luego se apaga. A veces enciende más fuerte, se tarda y luego vuelve a intensidad baja. Pero de ahí no lo saco. Ya revisé todos los condensadores y parecen en buen estado, incluso cambié algunos. El televisor funciona con voltajes de 5 y 12. Ya le sustituí la fuente por otra, incluso la probé con una fuente de PC y sigue igual. Ya revisé todas las soldaduras, inclusive les di un retoque a muchísimas. Todo parece estar en la tarjeta madre. He de decir que este aparato no tiene fly back ni maneja alto voltaje, así que no es nada por ahí. Alguna vez saqué la tarjeta madre, le apliqué calor y al regresar la tarjeta encendió normalmente, pero después de usarla dos días, la desconecté medio día para probar si volvía a encender y tómala, encendió sólo el led azul y regresaba a su estado de intensidad baja, pero el televisor ya no encendió. He de decir que cuando enciende más el led y tengo un radio fm cerca, se escucha un ruido como de señal, como que está buscando algo, pero nada que enciende. La tarjeta madre es de aproximadamente 12 x 12 cm y ahí tiene toda la circuitería, excepto la fuente. Bueno, si alguien tiene experiencia en este tipo de tv's le agradeceriía mucho si me puede dar una orientación de qué puede tener, o si de casualidad pudieran decirme dónde conseguir algún diagrama de este aparato, para darle una revisada. Muchas gracias por su atención a esta consulta (Sé que este tipo de televisores padecen de esta falla regularmente y si alguien conoce de ellos, nos daría ayuda a muchos de aquí a un muy próximo futuro, pues no dudo que este tipo de fallas empiecen a saltar por todos lados, debido a que son aparatos de muy nueva tecnología). Gracias de antemano.


----------

